# Can You Answer A Question With A Question?



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Why do people like to answer questions with questions?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you saying you don't know?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Shouldn't she ask Socrates?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would anyone ask Socrates?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Socarates was a philosopher, so wouldn't he have a good answer?


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Do I look like I care?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Should you care?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why not?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Why care, though?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Care about what?


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

well, how should i know?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

I don't know, but why wouldnt you know?


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone find the answer??


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Why would anyone know?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Somebody has got to know, right?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Why don't you frame that in a different question?


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you find something wrong in the way it was originally framed?


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you questioning my questioning?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if I am?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What if you aren't?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Am I in trouble now?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you want to be in trouble?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I will rape this thread.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to do that?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

So you're saying you would?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that even possible?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Isn't everything possible?


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm totally lost... do I have to read this entire thread to know what the hell you guys are talking about?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Can't you just wing it instead?


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Doesn't that seem dishonest?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is dishonesty always wrong?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Do a barrel roll?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wut...?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah but wouldn't the androids get to it?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa, you own androids?


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Who doesn't own androids?


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Who would want an android?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

wtf is an android??


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Wtf does wtf mean?


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Why don't you know?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do you ask such a question?


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Am I not allowed to be curious?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

im curious why are you so curious?


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

You mean you don't know?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Isn't that what it sounds like I mean?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Do your words make a sound if they aren't spoken?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe if I sing them?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you tone deaf?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

What did you say?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

What did who say?


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Who's who?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't who the person you are referring to?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you think that who likes to be referred to as who?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Does who know who they are?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Does who have another name than who?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

You put who in the what now?


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you paying attention?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Why is everybodys answering the question with a question? What the point of that? What am i doing? Am i doing it too? Dosnt wtf mean WHAT THE F U C K?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

What's wrong with answering questions with questions?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Who says that anything is wrong with that?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Why do you judge right or wrong in everything you go at?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^Hey hey hey, are you judging me?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Whats the big deal awaiting for me to judge you? lol


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Idk but who am I to judge you?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

you don't know who you are and thinking about judging me?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

what's with all the judging?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

This judging has gone to far... right?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

why shouldn't you discuss anything other than "Judging"?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

can't you think of anything else to talk about?
like cheese? or hobbies?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Does eating cheese count as a hobby?


----------



## phobiaphobe (Mar 16, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure, I mean they have food eating contests, don't they?


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Ok so what kind of food eating contest would you want to enter?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Is there an exotic fruit eating contest?


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Is it possible to have a complete and fluid conversation in a thread by answering questions with questions?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^ NO! So how about that exotic fruit eating contest??


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Exotic fruit? Are you mad?!


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are YOU mad!? What do you have against exotic fruit?


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Exotic fruit killed my family, so it's only natural to hate them, right?


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

What kind of exotic fruit are we talking about here?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

All kinds, don't you think?


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

What if I don't think exotic fruit is even worth talking about?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

So what DO you think is worth talking about?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

who are you to ask such a question?


----------

